# Help - New locks required



## 120277 (Feb 9, 2009)

can anyone tell me where I can get new locks for external storage compartment - fiat ducato autotrail


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll need to post in the Autotrail forum as Laika (this forum) will be different


----------



## 120277 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks - but how do we do that!

Irene & Wullie


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

try here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-44.html


----------



## 120277 (Feb 9, 2009)

*New locks required*

Can anyone tell me where I can get locks for the external side storage compartment for fiat ducato autotrail


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Wullied, I didn't notice your joining date,

A warm welcome :D to you both, you should go to the introductions page and intruduce yourself to the masses

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-6.html


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Wullied 

Welcome to MHF have you considered paying the tenner to become a full member unlimited info available to members.

Have you tried ringing Paul up in Auto Trail customer service, get the number off the web.

What year is your Motorhome and type

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Wullied

I posted an earlier reply (and warm welcome) but they seem to have vanished into the ether. My suggestion was to try O'Learys via their website here.

I'm sure I can remember stumbling over a firm specialising in motorhome locks and keys when I was searching for a spare for Bessie. If I find the link I'll post that too.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I would suggest you contact either your dealer or Autotrail themselves 

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I also posted earlier, I would have thought the dealers that supply Autotrail would be able to supply new locks -

Carol

PS Welcome and I would join, gives so many advantages


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wullied

Please do not make multiple posts about the identical topic. It creates confusion and makes it difficult for members to offer you effective help. :?

If you are *really *desperate, post a further question on your own thread and that will bring it back to notice.  

Zebedee
Moderator.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave I think someone who replied before me, suggested he was in the wrong forum, and suggested where to put it - so I don't think in this case it was his fault, just that a Mod didn't pick it up at that time.....you can't be there all the time

Carol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Carol.

I wasn't blaming him, but just advising and using the opportunity to give the message to any other new members who may not know the score.  

It's a pretty steep learning curve for a complete novice isn't it! 8O   

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

True - and I wasn't criticising you either - I know how hard a job it is for you - and it is difficult for people who first join - as if they come to the main page, as opposed to the list of different forums, they don't realise there are individual forums for each make of motorhome....

It all takes time, and after the last change, even I find it difficult to find some bits again easily - and I was here from the beginning!!!

Like Eve

Carol


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear I did not know there was individual forums for each make of motorhome   where can I find the forum for mine please. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Oh dear I did not know there was individual forums for each make of motorhome   where can I find the forum for mine please. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby

I'll try to get a big wooden spoon for the rally prizes. :roll:

With a bit of luck you might win it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink: :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Oh dear I did not know there was individual forums for each make of motorhome   where can I find the forum for mine please. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


http://motorhomefacts.com/forum-80.html Rapido?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Actually Dave what I said was true.I did not know.
maybe it is because so few of us have bought this particular make and model, only about 4 of us on here.I have had so few problems I seem quite boring. But I could moan all day about our two previous motorhomes.
( notice the lack of names as I have lost my tin hat.) :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi wullied,
now you knoew what to expect from a simple request.
Hope some of the earlier replies helped.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not know if it is running yet but autotrail were setting up an on line parts service.That was before the redundancies were announced last december

worth a try

Dave p


----------

